# I hate to ask for myself...



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

But we could really use some positive thoughts.

We are on our 2nd cycle...or trying to be on it. AF was due yesterday...and there is no sign of her. If she isnt' here within the next 2 hours...we may have to cancel our cycle. We just can't work the dates any other way.

Any positive thoughts would be most welcome.

Blessings.

Kat


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you so much... 

Kat


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh Kat sweetheart,

I really feel for you 
I have been   for you already - but will say an extra   right now for you hun...

Why does AF have to play silly beggars at these stressful times  

Take care and I'm sure we'll chat soon 

Dibley x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending AF thoughts your way.. and hoping that it comes soon or that you can rearrange things 
It's so frustraing when this happens. It happended to me when I was told that AF would come 3 days after I stopped down reg pills... and it took 10 days!!! Even accupuncture could not bring it along. We had to postpone as the Dr was then on his hols!! The one thing that we cannot control is time or our bodies... it is so so frustrating.
Hope it all works out, thoughts and prayers,
Bright Eyes


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Dibs * - Thank you honey. I appreciate the extra . I am hoping the horrible cheesesteak sandwich, chips and cheese cake I just had will bring her about!

*Bright Eyes* - Thank you. It is so very frustrating. I am 100% REGULAR gal. I know almost to the hour. I thought it odd when my Dr. said I would get two AF's this month. I just finished up one 10 March and he said I would get it yesterday again with the meds I was taking. I should have stuck with the BCP. I am so sorry for your negative. A  for you as well.

~Kat~


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Praying for it to arrive!


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Sarah - and to everyone else.

TX has been cancelled. DH and I are at a loss. We have very few swimmers on ice...and are not sure how many will make defrost...the longer they sit on ice...the less likely of a good defrost.

~Kat~
~Life on hold~


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, 
Just read your news about having to cancel TX. I'm sorry. I don't really know what to say... but sending a big hug... one of those hugs that holds you up when you have no strength of your own and lets you know that you are loved and don't need to do this in your own strength.

Tandi x


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry your treatment had to be cancelled.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Kat,

I replied on 'our' thread too - but just wanted to give you more   and tell you how sorry I am hun 

 for you & DH - and really hope you sort another TX out soon.

Here for you, Dibley x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry.
Try not too worry about your swimmers being " on ice". I did not think that it made a difference? We are " on ice " too.... DH cannot produce to " order" and so we had to freeze ahead of time else risk him failing on the day ( as happened first time ). Noone has ever told us that this causes a problem over time and he's been in there 12 months now.
Tx needs to be right and no matter how frustrating,  I am sure that you'll get another change very shortly and all will go to plan next time
Bright Eyes


----------

